# Moebius....battlestar atlantis



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

It is a fantastic kit well engineered and the fit is good:thumbsup: I know there will be excellent builds of the Pegasus so I am going to build the Battlestar Atlantis BS99. the name is a kit bash of the Paragrafix exterior detail set.

And a quick vid of the build and overview on how I am lighting her up:thumbsup:


----------



## BOXIE (Apr 5, 2011)

Looking forward to your build.I am glad someone is doing another member of the fleet.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Engines glued down and holes drilled for the wires and Part 2 vid of the build:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Got my interior landing bay walls scratchbuilt:thumbsup:


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Nice job, thus far. I especially like your creative rework for the ships name, as well as your scratchbuild of the hangar bay interior. :thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Thank You sir!:thumbsup:

Test fitting my resin arm plates and got my landing bay walls casted up and I am in the process of glueing them in. Since there is no detail on the back of the head I cam up with some generic back head plates to add some extra detail to the model!:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

While I let parts and subassemblies dry on the Atlantis, Thought I would tinker round with a certain Destroyer of Baseships:thumbsup:


----------



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

sg-99 said:


> While I let parts and subassemblies dry on the Atlantis, Thought I would tinker round with a certain Destroyer of Baseships:thumbsup:


Interesting.
Are you going to build a diorama? Do you have a scale Basestar to crash it into?


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

No diorama or basestar, I believe the destroyed landing bay would make a great stand alone piece:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

I tried to drill out the windows in the head trench and honestly I was getting them crooked. So I took Mr. Dremel and dremeled out the trench area and will use the Paragrafix etch windows and use a couple of light strips to light the windows.

And part 3 vid build:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Got a little more done on the battle damage bay, chunking out the lower landing bay section:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Got all my landing bay walls and fiber optics in the bay. Next up I will add some strip lights for the ceiling lights for the bays and then square up the walls and do a little painting. The one thing I will not be able to light up is the 10 light landing strip on both ends of the bay. For me there is just no room for the fiber optics and I will probably fabricate the illusion of the landing lights with a decal.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

You know, I always thought it was the Atlantia

as in "Atlantia Death squadron...attack"


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

In my BSG universe I use Atlantis after Larsons proposed movie of the 13th tribe Earth's Batllestar:thumbsup:


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Comin' right along!



Lou Dalmaso said:


> You know, I always thought it was the Atlantia
> 
> as in "Atlantia Death squadron...attack"


And you would be right. However, artistic license is an awesome thing.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Started painting the inside of the bays using tamiya metallic grey. Got the strip light glued in and I will repeat the steps on the other landing bay and add a little more detail to the ceiling. To make the landing bay deck strip (and to cover up the turret hole mounts) I used .10 styrene to make a simple deck strip.:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Test fitting and making sure everything fits and works, and now we have lights in the bay!:thumbsup:


----------



## Moderbuilderzero (Mar 29, 2013)

Will the damaged bay feature "flickering" lights and conduit strewn about? That would look cool!


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Conduits and detail yes! Everyone always ask me to do flikering lights on my battle damage conversions I may do it on this one.:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Scratchbuilding some detail to the Atlantis launch tube trench:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Slowly but surely the Atlantis bays are coming together!:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Got the Atlantis bays glued and attached to the body, next up is to mark my wires and clean up the wire mess:thumbsup:

And a quick part 4 vid.....


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Testing out the lights in the lower engines and the bays!:thumbsup:

And a quick vid


----------



## BOXIE (Apr 5, 2011)

Bloody amazing.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Got the all the wires to fit inside the hull and making sure everything fits and works. got the photoetch detail on the head trench and working on the fiber optics on the mouth.

And vid Part 6 build:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Adding more fiber optics to the upper and lowwer parts of the head:thumbsup:


----------



## secretreeve (Sep 11, 2012)

are your flight pods glued together?

if not, that light bleed around the leds inside can be easily remedied by some clever use of cut open heat shrink.

its what i used in my flight pods on the galactica, i put some heat shrink between the SMD lights and the styrene, now i have no light bleed.

I also found my engine LED's where too bright and also causing light bleed inside the engine pods, so more heat shrink cleverly used fixed the light bleed and brought the brightness down to a perfect level.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

secretreeve said:


> are your flight pods glued together?
> 
> if not, that light bleed around the leds inside can be easily remedied by some clever use of cut open heat shrink.
> 
> ...


Yes they are!

Excellent Job on the Galactica and That is a excellent tip on the heat shrink tube for light bleed!

When I have light bleed on a model I use a flat black on the light spots on the model this also helps out when pre-shading and if I have bigger light leaks I use Tulip 3 dimensional fabric paint to fill in the spots or gaps.:thumbsup:


----------



## secretreeve (Sep 11, 2012)

using paint to light block is easier, and cheaper over larger areas, but for little bit like the pods, i found HS to be a bit faster lol.

awesome work, keep it coming. im loving the build


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Not to much to report, still putting fiber optics in the head trying not to put to many lights in just that right amount. With Aves going back in on the Atlantis blending and filling gaps and I am going to try to knock out the destroyed Beast bay. This will be my test bed for what colors I want to use on the Battlestar.:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Made a resin version of my Destroyed bay, next up wash the kit and shoot a coat of primer on and see what kind of Battlestar greys to use.:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Got the resin destroyed bay washed and a couple coats of primer applied and drilled ahome on the bottom of the bay so i can use the kit supplied stand.:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Getting the lower head assembled and of course I will trim off the excess fiber optics.:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Finally got the rest of the lights and fiber optics in and got her all closed up. Now we have a fully lit Battlestar Atlantis!:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Part 7 of the video build log:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Made a new base, got the wires fished through the brass rod and next up adding the turrets:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Finally got all the turrets on and the piping on the LTL drive, next I am knocking out the light blocking where I have some light shining through. Next up is painting, going to stay away from the metallic greys and use various shades of grey for the Battlestar.:thumbsup:


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

She's really coming along nicely! :thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Starting my base coat paint run with a custom mix of vallejo model air US blue grey, light grey and medium sea grey. Next up will be some shaing.:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Adding a little dark blue grey to the base coat and pre-shading the Atlantis.:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Paint walk-around in part 8!:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Polished off the resin destroyed Peggy bay. I used the kit supplied decals for this which are really good, not to thick or thin and they do take well with setting soulution.:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

The Atlantis is just about done. Added Vallejo dark red around the landing bay caps and the red stripe on the head. Drybrushing to highlight the Atlantis name and went back in with the airbrush and toned down some of the preshading!:thumbsup:


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

That is some great stuff your doing there ,i have an air brush got it last year have no idea what to do with it. Plan on lighting my next one so been following your progress with what your doing for some pointers.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Use it!:thumbsup: Once you airbrush and learn the basics it is a versitile weapon in the model tool arsenal!:thumbsup:

I'm wrapping up the Atlantis airbrushing a dull coat to seal everything in. When this dries I will cut a generic (square) aztec pattern on a index card and lightly airbrush that on the hull almost as faint as a filter. Next up a will be a quick 360 view vid of the Battlestar Atlantis BS99!:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Here is a 360 vid of the finished Atlantis and Destroyed bay. It is a fun kit and a blast to put together and I highly recommend!:thumbsup:


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Do you have any static pics of your builds, Brad? I'm interested in adding them to my reference collection, not just your battlestar builds, but the drydock, as well. 

Do you have a PhotoBucket or Flickr page?


----------



## bigobear (Dec 11, 2012)

very nice work


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks! My photobucket is here http://s275.photobucket.com/user/sg-99/library/?sort=6&page=1

And other builds are on mine facebook, Twitter, Google plus pages and my youtube channel!:thumbsup:


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Kewel, thanks for the link! Much inspirational material there!

I was wondering, I ordered one of the Destroyed _Pegasus_ Flight Pods from you on eBay the other day. Are you still selling the Colonial Shipyard pieces? If so, for how much?


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

The shipyard is out of production right now, I have seen them show up at online auction sites from time to time!


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

OK, thanks! Shot you a PM with further questions. 

Appreciate the link to your PB account. Lots of great stuff there.


----------

